# TS4K audio settings



## kienyap (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello,
Just wanted to confirm the TS4K sound selected formats covered DTS-HD & Dolby TrueHD as shown on the attached pic. 

As such, it does allowed Kodi audio passthrough on the above formats. Hope to get an answer before switching to TS4K. 

Google TV is not supporting the above passthrough on Kodi. Sad!


----------



## U'nique (Jun 26, 2020)

I refer you to Surround sound audio files NOT WORKING | TiVoCommunity Forum


----------



## kienyap (Dec 17, 2020)

U'nique said:


> I refer you to Surround sound audio files NOT WORKING | TiVoCommunity Forum


Thanks. Looks like having bigger bugs than Google TV.
Btw, can TS4K playback surround where my Mkv 7.1 TrueHD file was in my thumb drive?


----------

